
Show HN: A site that lets you predict when Elon Musk will land on Mars - trulykp
https://www.muskonmars.space/
======
wnd_pn
Such a cool idea but, isn't a bit too obvious that the people reserving a day
on the calendar showed but the website are not real? The calendar has only 3
days booked, what about the other people that every second are reserving a
day?

Also, you need to think about what you are going to do with the money if no-
one picks the right date, otherwise there might be legal issues...

------
amoyee
LMAO. Love this. Reminds me of what AirBnB did with Obama Os. Even better cos
its a digital product.

------
whitanderson
The ultimate troll would be Elon Musk buying a day lol

------
rman666
Get rid of the calendly calendar. It’s a massive pain it the ass on mobile.

~~~
1nikoalvin1
Yeah the mobile version is trash

------
tonetheman
There needs to be a choice for never.

